# When men are left unsupervised baking....



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

This was being passed around via email-


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 9, 2011)

Tasty buns!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2011)

haha... thats awesome... it kind of makes me want to bake... is that wrong?


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha!, The old heart shaped cutter with the bottom cut off trick! ryan


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I have a sudden craving for milk and cookies.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> Haha!, The old heart shaped cutter with the bottom cut off trick! ryan



You just had to ruin it with reality.


----------



## spinblue (Mar 13, 2011)

I wouldn't say it ruins it. It sure does instantly open the vault to memory recollection.


----------

